# Tuning Haus Party @ NORCAR, June 27 & 28, F1, USGT, VTA



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Ok Boys and Girls...

This is going to be the latest and greatest F1, VTA, USGT race to date!

We are pleased to say that Tuning Haus will be sponsoring this event!

June 27 practice (noon to 10pm)
June 28 doors open 8am, 3 min. quals. at 11am, 15 minute mains start at noon.

Sign-ups are online:
www.rcsignup.com

First person to sign up for all 3 classes will recieve a special prize 

Each class will run one 3 minute qual. run and three 15 minute mains (per UF1 rules and points).

Attached flier gives race info:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

This is going to be a blast. Check out the format.


----------



## xtreme (Oct 8, 2010)

Looks like I may have to make this race!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Going to be a good time!


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Wayne, I just tried to register twice and it kicked me out twice. The site says a Admin has been notified.

Should I try again tomorrow?

can I shoot you an email to put me down for the race?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Do we have to register online? That site stinks.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I haven't tried it for our race but if it was set up right it works like a charm. Even gives you a running list of signed up drivers.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I can see the benefit of such a site. But, as chuck states on the next page, it is asking for a lot of information that 1) NORCAR already has (for me at least) 2) really don't matter for a R/C race. Just my 2¢


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

y the list I signed up first for USGT


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Adam:
Did you create your vehicles before trying to sign up for the classes?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This link should take you directly to the race signup. Remember that you need your vehicle info by class completed before signing up.

http://events.rcsignup.com/events/displayEvent.cfm?ID=3868


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

I'm good.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Do we have to register online? That site stinks.


I agree!

Is this a must to use to race?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Bigz84 said:


> I agree!
> 
> Is this a must to use to race?


I don't know, SG1 will have to answer that one. I have used it for a couple of races and once I was registered and had my cars setup it becomes very easy. I believe you will see more and more events handled with this site.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Can I sign up at track? That sign up service requires a ton of non pertinent information to sign up.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> Can I sign up at track? That sign up service requires a ton of non pertinent information to sign up.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

We'll start our own list: 

Mackin
VTA
USGT


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

C. Smith- USGT


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Bigz---USGT---I have registered, it went thru today!! yeah...


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

usgt
vta
:thumbsup:


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I heard Chicky may be running USGT and Wise F1...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

USGT and I am already signed up.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

sg1 said:


> I heard Chicky may be running USGT and Wise F1...


really....Chicky running USGT...really? 

he knows we are running 21.5s, right?

lol


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

How about it Mike Wise?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

For Chicky and Mike we have a handicapping rule. They run 25.5's.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

F1 and VTA for me


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Rules are posted on first post 

They are :


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Chaz955i said:


> Can I sign up at track? That sign up service requires a ton of non pertinent information to sign up.


We have had some issues with the online signing in, I'm not sure why..

If you want to pay at the track or via P.P. please let me know.


----------



## ~McSmooth~ (Feb 15, 2013)

Could we get a British guy to announce the F1 races?

Or maybe just get Mackin drunk enough so he slurrs his speech. That would be close enough.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

For those who are having signup problems...

Google Chrome works with www.rcsignup.com

Internet explorer is not user friendly...


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Maybe that is why i didn't have a problem! I use Chrome.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I REALLY like the concept of this rcsignup thing. Definitely needs some usability fixes (navigation) though.

Who's signed up? I only see 2 people for USGT and nothing for VTA and F1.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Maybe that is why i didn't have a problem! I use Chrome.


I didn't, but my entry is in for USGT. I will try to stay out of your way. :wave:


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

I had trouble with RC signup, but I'm doing VTA and USGT.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

F1 drivers!

We got the spec tires and rims in.

If you would like to purchase them in advance we will gladly ship them out so you can get them mounted up!

For the Tamiya tires/inserts and Tuning Haus rims and shipping it's a special race price of 51.00!!

We have white, grey, and black rims.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Race day awards!!


Trophies will be given out for the top 3 points totals in each class.

Awards will be given out for conourse bodies in each class.
We are looking for the most realistic paint/decal jobs.

Awards will be given out for TQ's in each class.

Awards will be given for "hotlap" of the day for each class.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

What is the paypal address for us that want to pay you directly?


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

I *really* wanna try and make it to this race. I haven't yet run my VTA on an on-road race...


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Funny, a lot of people don't run them in oval.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

This Saturday is the last club race before this event. Last Saturday they ran one 15 minute main for USGT. Maybe if enough VTA, F1, and USGT show up they will do it again. If you're planning to attend this race and can make this club race I suggest you do. It will help you get use to the carpet, and the new spec tire for F1.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

And the new tire for F1 works very well. If we had run it sooner we might have more cars in the class. I am now glad I kept mine.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Ron let me drive his car on Sat. He is right, night and day difference.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

I just want to take the time to welcome aboard:

Parma/PSE
SXT
McAllister
Gravity R/C

They have stepped up and donated some goodies for the race!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

This is going to be a great race that you don't want to miss especially with the format we are using.


----------



## cchambers (Aug 28, 2006)

i can not get signup to work. i will run vta . can i sign up at the track. what time do you open sat the 28th. i can not make it friday but would come early sat morning. if i can sign up at track save me a pit spot


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

cchambers said:


> i can not get signup to work. i will run vta . can i sign up at the track. what time do you open sat the 28th. i can not make it friday but would come early sat morning. if i can sign up at track save me a pit spot


There's been issues with the rcsignup... you can sign up Saturday morning 

Doors will open 8am on Saturday.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

*The List!!*

Here's what we have so far:

F1:

Ron M.
Roberto
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dale M.
Dave B.
Bill J.
T. Williams
Piz
Rob K.
Mc Smooth
Mike W.
Jack K.
Sean B.
Christopher G.

VTA:

Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Geoff
Dave B.
Adam H.
Von P.
Willie T.
T. Williams
Zack S.
Mike B.
Max B.
McSmooth
Chuck C.
Christopher G.

USGT:

Ron M.
Todd B.
Roberto
Brad D.
Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dave B.
Adam H.
Adam B.
Winger
Von P.
T. Williams
Steve S.
Mike B.
Keith L.

If I missed your name or you see the studs on the list and want to come please let me know !!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Club race on Sat. Last chance for some track time before the end of the month. Might even run 15 minute mains.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Those of you that have a T/C but aren't on the list. Get a set of tires, body, motor and join in USGT or VTA. Don't let the car set idle and miss the fun. triple 15 minute mains for everyone.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Those of you that have a T/C but aren't on the list. Get a set of tires, body, motor and join in USGT or VTA. Don't let the car set idle and miss the fun. triple 15 minute mains for everyone.


15 minute mains are sick. Maybe get some Visine for the hobby shop?


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

They are a challenge no doubt. Any racer will get their moneys worth at this event.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> Those of you that have a T/C but aren't on the list. Get a set of tires, body, motor and join in USGT or VTA. Don't let the car set idle and miss the fun. triple 15 minute mains for everyone.


I wish I could, but I don't see it happening. I did however, buy a USGT motor today.  (yes, I welcome the lashing...)


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I wish I could, but I don't see it happening. I did however, buy a USGT motor today.  (yes, I welcome the lashing...)


bout time.... 

you'll enjoy the class


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> bout time....
> 
> you'll enjoy the class


I consider it a backup... for those days when stock touring is light. I'm gonna unorthodox with the lid. R34 just because I love that car.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen said:


> I wish I could, but I don't see it happening. I did however, buy a USGT motor today.  (yes, I welcome the lashing...)


You'll like it ran 15 minute mains with pit stops yesterday. What a blast!


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> You'll like it ran 15 minute mains with pit stops yesterday. What a blast!


Yeah, that's badass  That should be the norm for the mains IMO.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Josh, you should race!


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm really interested in the F1 class but seriously doubt I could get everything together in time for the race. 

Can you guys give your opinions on the Tamiya F104 Pro Black kit # 84170?
Also any motor/esc suggestions.
Where can I buy the new spec tires?


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

formtheday said:


> I'm really interested in the F1 class but seriously doubt I could get everything together in time for the race.
> 
> Can you guys give you opinions on the Tamiya F104 Pro Black kit # 84170?
> Also any motor/esc suggestions.
> Where can I buy the new spec tires?


PM Bigz, he has a serpent F1 car for sale. The gate should have the tires you need.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Adam B said:


> Josh, you should race!


I know right?!

Wife hooked me up today too! I got the clear to order up a bunch of gear I want/need!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

formtheday said:


> I'm really interested in the F1 class but seriously doubt I could get everything together in time for the race.
> 
> Can you guys give your opinions on the Tamiya F104 Pro Black kit # 84170?
> Also any motor/esc suggestions.
> Where can I buy the new spec tires?


With the new spec tires just about any chassis will be competitive now.
The Pardus tires we used to run made all cars hard to drive..lol..

Motor wise, guys have had luck with the Turnigy Trackstar ($35.00).

I run a cheap Hobbywing Justock ESC.

We have the tires in stock at NORCAR at the Gate.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Wayne.

I bought the F104 kit. If anyone else you've seen using this chassis...
Will it accommodate "regular" lipo packs or I need the shorter ones?

I greatly appreciate the help. I'll definitely get the tires from you guys.
I ordered a set of wheels for rubber tires too. I believe it comes with wheels
for foam. If everything comes together I may try to race on the 28th.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

formtheday said:


> Thanks Wayne.
> 
> I bought the F104 kit. If anyone else you've seen using this chassis...
> Will it accommodate "regular" lipo packs or I need the shorter ones?
> ...


The new tires mount on wheels designed for foams!!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

So you're in for this race Josh? What do you need?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

No, I'm not in at the moment. Maybe I'll put some effort into trying to make it. Dunno yet. I got a bunch of race gear coming this week. That typically motivates me to do something, plus I've been going over my 1:12 and wrenching at home which does wonders for that too. I've got a body and motor incoming. I guess all I need still would be the spec shoes.

*edit* Actually, I'm not even sure the motor is ROAR approved. I just bought it for random club days. Speed Passion MMM. I don't know jack about it other than it's 21.5. Like I said the other day... just wanted to burn some credit I had.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

formtheday said:


> Thanks Wayne.
> 
> I bought the F104 kit. If anyone else you've seen using this chassis...
> Will it accommodate "regular" lipo packs or I need the shorter ones?
> ...


If I recall correctly the guys were using the shorty pack in the F104.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Wayne, what are the costs on the following? Just so I know

Spec 1:12 tires
Spec 1:12 battery
Spec USGT premounts


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

lessen said:


> wayne, what are the costs on the following? Just so i know
> 
> spec 1:12 tires
> spec 1:12 battery
> spec usgt premounts


20
30
25


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Lessen said:


> No, I'm not in at the moment. Maybe I'll put some effort into trying to make it. Dunno yet. I got a bunch of race gear coming this week. That typically motivates me to do something, plus I've been going over my 1:12 and wrenching at home which does wonders for that too. I've got a body and motor incoming. I guess all I need still would be the spec shoes.
> 
> *edit* Actually, I'm not even sure the motor is ROAR approved. I just bought it for random club days. Speed Passion MMM. I don't know jack about it other than it's 21.5. Like I said the other day... just wanted to burn some credit I had.


I've got a motor if you need it for USGT.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

On a general note. Anyone coming to this race should check out the "New" ROAR approved esc list. Some esc's were dropped from the list for reasons unknown. It wouldn't hurt to check the motor list and forum approval sections for your motors. ROAR did a lot of updating the beginning of June.


----------



## starrx (Aug 11, 2010)

Name a few ESC DAT was drop


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> On a general note. Anyone coming to this race should check out the "New" ROAR approved esc list. Some esc's were dropped from the list for reasons unknown. It wouldn't hurt to check the motor list and forum approval sections for your motors. ROAR did a lot of updating the beginning of June.


Is equipment that was "legal" when this race was announced going to be grandfathered in or we we need to watch the ROAR list up until the day of the race to make sure equipment is compliant?


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Josh, I'll bring a set of tires if you need them. Even sell them to you if you like them.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

starrx said:


> Name a few ESC DAT was drop


Carefully look at the LRP's. I had just thrown away an old list (pre June) and when I looked last week there were a lot fewer on the list. There is only one Sphere and three SPX models there (there are others). I thought there were a lot more a month ago. Things have gotten to the point that we need the exact part number to verify the esc. The biggest issue is identifying the ones that are legal but don't blink.
Let me know if you see any issues and I will contact ROAR (maybe I will get an answer and they have been good about it lately).


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Is equipment that was "legal" when this race was announced going to be grandfathered in or we we need to watch the ROAR list up until the day of the race to make sure equipment is compliant?


If someone can provide a list from April or May and an item is on there but not on the new one, I would not have a problem with that. That is of course unless the item was banned for another reason. Example the D3.5's in 10.5, 13.5 and 17.5 versions and we don't have those classes. 
I just don't have a printed copy of the old list.
We don't want to have people buy new equipment just to race, we want to have fun.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> If someone can provide a list from April or May and an item is on there but not on the new one, I would not have a problem with that. That is of course unless the item was banned for another reason. Example the D3.5's in 10.5, 13.5 and 17.5 versions and we don't have those classes.
> I just don't have a printed copy of the old list.
> We don't want to have people buy new equipment just to race, we want to have fun.


Nope, I think you guys are doing a good job with it. Was more trying to find out if there is a point where rules are locked so people don't run into the scenario where they are scrambling to get the right equipment. Looking forward to the race. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Guys:
If you have a question about a motor or esc. PM me, I will dig in and see what I can find out.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

From what I've read my Tamiya HSV 10 Honda body would be legal for USGT?

HSV - 010 Honda ~~formtheday~~ custom rc by formtheday, on Flickr


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Seems very much in the spirit of USGT


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Looks good to me!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I agree. Great looking shell.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

Finding room for weights on a modern chassis is tough. Switching from lead to depleted uranium should free up some space.


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Body looks nice.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chaz955i said:


> Finding room for weights on a modern chassis is tough. Switching from lead to depleted uranium should free up some space.


For USGT I only have 14g added. I am using 330g batteries though.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

old_dude said:


> For USGT I only have 14g added. I am using 330g batteries though.


Chuck makes a point. I had to add 40g just to make weight for 17.5 (1380). Now I need to add another 70!?


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

old_dude said:


> For USGT I only have 14g added. I am using 330g batteries though.


I'm right at 1387 on the TC and that is with weight added. I have a way to go to hit 1450 and not much room to do it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Adam B said:


> Chuck makes a point. I had to add 40g just to make weight for 17.5 (1380). Now I need to add another 70!?


Just do it!


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's an updated list as of 8:05am 

F1:

Ron M.
Roberto
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dale M.
Dave B.
Bill J.
T. Williams
Piz
Rob K.
Mc Smooth
Mike W.
Jack K.
Sean B.
Christopher G.

VTA:

Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Geoff
Dave B.
Adam H.
Von P.
Willie T.
T. Williams
Zack S.
Mike B.
Max B.
McSmooth
Chuck C.
Christopher G.
Brian W.
Jimmy M.

USGT:

Ron M.
Todd B.
Roberto
Brad D.
Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dave B.
Adam H.
Adam B.
Winger
Von P.
T. Williams
Steve S.
Mike B.
Keith L.
Brian W.
Wayne G.
Ed

If I missed your name or you see the studs on the list and want to come please let me know !!


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Put me in as "tentative" for VTA, Wayne. 

Is there any practice or racing *this* coming weekend (the 21st/22nd)?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

JimmyMack12 said:


> Put me in as "tentative" for VTA, Wayne.
> 
> Is there any practice or racing *this* coming weekend (the 21st/22nd)?


This weekend (Saturday) is oval.
We're running BRP and 1/10.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

The list a page back has been updated


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Chaz955i said:


> I'm right at 1387 on the TC and that is with weight added. I have a way to go to hit 1450 and not much room to do it.


Chaz,
Try tungston....it's heavier than lead which won't take up as much room.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

I'd like to be a tentative for USGT. If I can get my TC switched over and make Friday practice I'm in.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

all4fun said:


> Chaz,
> Try tungston....it's heavier than lead which won't take up as much room.


No, it's not heavier than lead. Denser, yes. A pound of tungsten weighs the same as a pound of lead.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

CarbonJoe said:


> No, it's not heavier than lead. Denser, yes. A pound of tungsten weighs the same as a pound of lead.


So quick to pounce....


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Chuckle


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

sg1 said:


> The list a page back has been updated


It was?

Or are you not counting "tentatives"?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> I've got a motor if you need it for USGT.





Bigz84 said:


> Josh, I'll bring a set of tires if you need them. Even sell them to you if you like them.


Thank you sirs. I'll definitely need to bum the equipment if I can make it.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Here's an updated list as of 7:29am this morning 

F1:

Ron M.
Roberto
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dale M.
Dave B.
Bill J.
T. Williams
Piz
Rob K.
Mc Smooth
Mike W.
Jack K.
Sean B.
Christopher G.

VTA:

Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Geoff
Dave B.
Adam H.
Von P.
Willie T.
T. Williams
Zack S.
Mike B.
Max B.
McSmooth
Chuck C.
Christopher G.
Brian W.
Jimmy M.

USGT:

Ron M.
Todd B.
Roberto
Brad D.
Chuck M.
Joe K.
Stu P.
Dave B.
Adam H.
Adam B.
Winger
Von P.
T. Williams
Steve S.
Mike B.
Keith L.
Brian W.
Wayne G.
Ed

If I missed your name or you see the studs on the list and want to come please let me know !!


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lipo sack checker enforced?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Adam B said:


> Lipo sack checker enforced?


Either Wayne or Roberto will be checking all sacks.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Should I bother saying im in or just show up unexpectedly?


USGT

Maybe VTA too.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

CarbonJoe said:


> Either Wayne or Roberto will be checking all sacks.


I retired from sack checking....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

So that probably leaves it up to ...........???


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

.........

Should be a good time.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Should I bother saying im in or just show up unexpectedly?
> 
> 
> USGT
> ...


Either way you showing up will be unexpected.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

I'm just starting to get my F1 ready and am excited to hear that these new tires work better. I don't know if I will be able to practice before race day. I see that the F1 ride height is now 3mm, is that correct? 

I don't think anyone else is running the Tamiya TRF101 but perhaps you guys could make some suggestions based on my kit parts

Ride height = ? 3mm
Front Droop = 1 mm?
Front Springs = medium?

Rear Droop 2mm?
Pod links = outer position?
Pod side springs = medium? 

Roll damper grease = stiff?

Speed Passion 21.5R timing max to 20 deg.
Gears 3:0

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Look up F1 paint lab or Brad Palmer on Facebook. He is very helpful with the tamiya cars.


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> No, it's not heavier than lead. Denser, yes. A pound of tungsten weighs the same as a pound of lead.


No, tungsten IS heavier than lead.......here's a simple example, it's really quite simple if you do the math.
The density of lead is 0.410 lb/in, which means a cube of lead one inch on all sides weights 0.41 pounds.
Tungsten has a density of 0.70 lb/in, which means that a cube of tungsten one inch on all sides would weigh 0.70 pounds - 1.74 times more than the same size cube of lead. 
Sure, a pound of lead weights the same as a pound of tungsten..... anybody can figure that one out. 
Just my two cense (copper)


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

ic-racer said:


> I'm just starting to get my F1 ready and am excited to hear that these new tires work better. I don't know if I will be able to practice before race day. I see that the F1 ride height is now 3mm, is that correct?
> 
> I don't think anyone else is running the Tamiya TRF101 but perhaps you guys could make some suggestions based on my kit parts
> 
> ...


I know with my CRC F1 I didn't change anything from what I used when I ran the Pardus tires except ground clearance.

I don't know if it will help, but:

3.5mm front
2.5mm droop
soft springs (.017" wire)

3.5mm rear
2.5mm droop
50k dampening lube
soft side springs (windtunnel orange)

40* motor timing with 46-96 (shuurspeed)


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I won't weigh in.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

all4fun said:


> No, tungsten IS heavier than lead.......here's a simple example, it's really quite simple if you do the math.
> The density of lead is 0.410 lb/in, which means a cube of lead one inch on all sides weights 0.41 pounds.
> Tungsten has a density of 0.70 lb/in, which means that a cube of tungsten one inch on all sides would weigh 0.70 pounds - 1.74 times more than the same size cube of lead.
> Sure, a pound of lead weights the same as a pound of tungsten..... anybody can figure that one out.
> Just my two cense (copper)


So that leads me to ask where is the most economical or convenient place to get it? Welding supply store like Airgas? (Yes, that's a cheap plug :wave: )


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Lessen said:


> Should I bother saying im in or just show up unexpectedly?
> 
> 
> USGT
> ...


Ok, i'll bring along the extra set for you


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Bigz84 said:


> Ok, i'll bring along the extra set for you


Thanks Todd. Appreciate it.


----------



## ic-racer (Jan 21, 2007)

sg1 said:


> I don't know if it will help,..


Yes it does help, thank you.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Wayne was off on his gear ratio for the F1. Its more like 36/96. You might be fast for a little while if you could get it on your car!!


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Josh

You can find tungsten at a hobby shop or place that has pinewood derby supplies.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks Chuck. Are you watching Countdown to Green? Larry Mcreynolds was talking about weight and compared a block of lead vs. a block of tungsten that the teams use. The tungsten block was like $1000


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Lessen said:


> Thanks Chuck. Are you watching Countdown to Green? Larry Mcreynolds was talking about weight and compared a block of lead vs. a block of tungsten that the teams use. The tungsten block was like $1000


Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

way off topic guys, for this thread....

on topic...

who's going to take out "Just Wins Joe K". We need to take out the major threats here. :tongue:


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

My bad guys. I must have confused RCTech with Hobbyshittalkinganduselessbanter.com


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

K, I will break todd. But it won't be on the track since he pits near me.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Bigz84 said:


> who's going to take out "Just Wins Joe K". We need to take out the major threats here. :tongue:


I will!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I case you guys missed it, Wayne's dad was in a pretty bad wreck early this morning. He will be OK. He apparently swerved to miss a deer and took out a telephone pole and a tree. He was in their Saturn Vue so here is where having a modern car probably saved his life. Carrie had posted pictures and status on Facebook.


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

Adam B said:


> K, I will break todd. But it won't be on the track since he pits near me.


thanks big guy



CarbonJoe said:


> I will!


nice...


----------



## Bigz84 (Sep 10, 2009)

thinking about you Wayne, if you need anything, let me know.....

Glad he is going to be OK


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

F1 tires.

The norcar website lists pardus spec but I believe someone said they
are now a tamiya rubber tire?

Can someone please advise the part # and how they are mounted on the wheels? Are they glued or double sided taped?

I will happily buy some from the track if they are available.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

formtheday said:


> F1 tires.
> 
> The norcar website lists pardus spec but I believe someone said they
> are now a tamiya rubber tire?
> ...


The rules for this race are the Tamiya tires (#1031 and #1032) using Tuning Haus rims.
We all the stuff at the track.
They are glued on. There's a great youtube video to show the steps.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

Also, the Tamiya tires will be the spec tire for the upcoming season.

We won't be using the Pardus tires.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

sg1 said:


> The rules for this race are the Tamiya tires (#1031 and #1032) using Tuning Haus rims.
> We all the stuff at the track.
> They are glued on. There's a great youtube video to show the steps.


Thank you sir. I have a set of tuning haus wheels. If you can set aside a set of front and rear tires I'll get them mounted up on Friday. 

Trying to get the F1 together and USGT switched over to race both classes.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

formtheday said:


> Thank you sir. I have a set of tuning haus wheels. If you can set aside a set of front and rear tires I'll get them mounted up on Friday.
> 
> Trying to get the F1 together and USGT switched over to race both classes.


Sounds good!

See you Friday!


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Just a note on the F1 tires. The insert for the rear tires is a strip that must be glued to form the hoop. You do not want to use CA to glue them. One of the best is 3M black weather strip adhesive. It can be found at most automotive stores.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

old_dude said:


> Just a note on the F1 tires. The insert for the rear tires is a strip that must be glued to form the hoop. You do not want to use CA to glue them. One of the best is 3M black weather strip adhesive. It can be found at most automotive stores.


AutoZone carries it for $11.50 a tube.


----------



## JimmyMack12 (Jun 25, 2007)

Doesn't look like I'm going to make it for this one. :/ Have a doctor's appointment at 9:00am down in North Canton, then, wife accepted an invitation to a cookout around 5:00pm.

Seems like every time I try to get up there for an on-road race, something comes up.  I'll make it up there one of these days.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Out working on the track tonight. Check out some pics on the Tuning Haus FB page.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Track looks cool guys. I am starting to get excited about this weekend. But I just found out wife and kids are going out of town for the weekend, so I could have the house to myself. Guess I would rather see Wayne, Chuck, Wayne, Joe, Wayne, Ron, Wayne, and Josh... just kidding he won't be there.


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

On-line sign up has closed.

We still have a few spots left in each class if you still want to come 

Let me know and we can get you entered!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

Cash on Friday for event ok for payment?


----------



## sg1 (Apr 2, 2003)

clarkwhoracing said:


> Cash on Friday for event ok for payment?


Cash is good!


----------



## clarkwhoracing (Sep 26, 2006)

sg1 said:


> Cash is good!


I will bring stacks of them for all.....


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

Wow! Great track layout shown on the Tuning Haus F/P. Can't wait for sharing the fun time with everyone. :thumbsup:


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

This is an interesting track, there is really only a couple of places that a wall will be in play. Most of the boards are there just to keep cars out of lanes running the other way or severe corner cutting. Only one flapper in the infield and a couple of kinks entering the straight.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Ron, im sure im the minority, but IMO this is how the tracks should be all the time.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

Wouldn't really work to well with pan cars.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Mackin said:


> Wouldn't really work to well with pan cars.


If one can avoid flappers and 2x4's, one can avoid dots and kerbs. Now maybe the typical dot is too aggressive for pan cars, but the concept could certainly be put into play if some thought were put into it. 

Believe me, I undersand this probably took a TON of time to put together and I'm guessing more than what is feasible for the typical club day, but this looks like a "race track". No offense to the norm and the work that is put into it, but it lacks the cool factor. If I would have known the layout was going to be like this I would have signed up long ago instead of being "that guy" that might show up. Of course I might have been that guy any.. butyouknowwhatImean.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

You still might not show, so hush with your opinions race every 3 months guy.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

ummm yeah......wow, that was strange.

onto the race...
Nice looking track gents. Looking forward to this race. Car is sufficiently pigged out to be legal. Since I am lazy this car looks like it has become a full time USGT ride.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Chaz955i said:


> Since I am lazy this car looks like it has become a full time USGT ride.


That only works if you pick up another chassis for a full time TC ride.


----------



## Chaz955i (May 19, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> That only works if you pick up another chassis for a full time TC ride.


That's the plan, man. :thumbsup:


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

Chaz955i said:


> That's the plan, man. :thumbsup:


Nice! I will probably keep a USGT also.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

I want to make sure my USGT car is legal in regards to the ESC.
Its a speed passion GT2.1 EX. Its on the ROAR approved list.

I have the program card box. I've plugged it in and gone through all of settings three
times now. In particular DMTS timing and have it set to 0. 

Per the ROAR list it says my ESC is supposed to "blink". It does not blink. It goes green when throttle is applied and red when brake is applied.

Does anyone have experience with this ESC and if so...does it actually blink when set to 0 timing?


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I actually just bought that ESC, but for my 1:12 car. I havn't even turned it on yet. However, you probably need to change the ESC to stock. SP typically set's their ESC's to mod settings from the factory. Now.. I don't believe the program box will do that. The box allows you to change ESC settings within a particular mode. You'll need to link your ESC to your pc and use the SP software to change it. At least that's how my Reventon R works.

Even at "0" timing, the ESC will not blink because it's still in mod mode.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I actually just bought that ESC, but for my 1:12 car. I havn't even turned it on yet. However, you probably need to change the ESC to stock. SP typically set's their ESC's to mod settings from the factory. Now.. I don't believe the program box will do that. The box allows you to change ESC settings within a particular mode. You'll need to link your ESC to your pc and use the SP software to change it. At least that's how my Reventon R works.
> 
> Even at "0" timing, the ESC will not blink because it's still in mod mode.


Thank you. Unfortunately I have no way to connect it to my pc. I only have the program box. I can keep my fingers crossed that maybe someone will have a laptop and have a usb connection I can use to remove the "mod" mode so it blinks.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm looking at the manual now and I don't really see anything about changing "modes". My Reventon may be a bit different than this one. Looks like I've got some research to do as well.

*edit* Check out the website and find the page for the appropriate ESC. Better yet... http://www.speedpassion.net/us/productDetails.asp?p=EXT98802LPFSB&c=ESC
It DOES have mod software in it now. You will have to change it to stock. Click the downloads tab, then download the first file. That's the software you need. If I recall correctly, the ESC connects to the PC via the program box. I didn't look when I had it out... does the box have a USB port?


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I'm looking at the manual now and I don't really see anything about changing "modes". My Reventon may be a bit different than this one. Looks like I've got some research to do as well.


Just read that the L C D card that I have will not change modes. I need to have the new LCD program card to go to 323 stock mode.

Per their site.

_If using software 323STOCK with any of the GT series speed controller, the included LED programmer box will not be compatible with the software/speed controller. Please purchase our LCD professional program cardPart No.# SPLCD01 in order to work with the software and the speed controller._

So hopefully someone will have this new LCD card and I can switch my ESC to stock mode.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Neither the LED or LCD programming boxes can actually change the software. That requires the pc. What the programming boxes do is make setting changes within whichever software (stock, mod, etc.) is currently loaded onto the ESC. I don't know what 323stock software is, but according to the list you're gonna want to use 508zero software. 

_We are not recommended to use this GT2.1 EX ESC with 100528stock or any 
Supercharged software on 2S/7.2V powered Touring Cars.
Please consider using the GT2 series or GT2.1 ProStock series for all 
Touring Cars application. _

528stock is 1S software which is why they put that in red type. 508zero is for 2S.


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Lessen said:


> I'm looking at the manual now and I don't really see anything about changing "modes". My Reventon may be a bit different than this one. Looks like I've got some research to do as well.
> 
> *edit* Check out the website and find the page for the appropriate ESC. Better yet... http://www.speedpassion.net/us/productDetails.asp?p=EXT98802LPFSB&c=ESC
> It DOES have mod software in it now. You will have to change it to stock. Click the downloads tab, then download the first file. That's the software you need. If I recall correctly, the ESC connects to the PC via the program box. I didn't look when I had it out... does the box have a USB port?


I have the older LCD program box, mine doesn't have a usb connection.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

formtheday said:


> I have the older LCD program box, mine doesn't have a usb connection.


Bummer. I wish I had time to figure it out, but I'll be working on getting my cars ready tonight. Sorry I couldn't help much.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

I believe that the GT 2.1 EX is just another Hobbywing esc and as such can be reprogrammed using their box and PC software. Both of which I will have at the track. The Reventon is another story but maybe??


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

old_dude said:


> I believe that the GT 2.1 EX is just another Hobbywing esc and as such can be reprogrammed using their box and PC software. Both of which I will have at the track. The Reventon is another story but maybe??


Yes I think it is a re-branded hobbywing. Their instructions use the same wording and pictures. I have one of each.

Sir, you'd be a life saver if we can reprogram it into blinky mode. I would more than greatly appreciate it. I'll be there this morning for practice.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Awesome day of practice. I didn't hear one person complain about the track design in fact it was exactly the opposite. It is a very fast layout. USGT's are in the low 8's the F1 cars are just a tick behind and the VTA's are low 9's with one racer dipping into the high 8's.
It is going to be awesome this weekend.


----------



## Adam B (Nov 27, 2010)

*Thanks!*

This was my first time running USGT and I enjoyed it. Even though I am not a fan of dots, this track was pretty good. So close to buying a F1 car also.

Thanks again to the NORCAR crew for all the work you put in to hold these events and keep them running smooth. Thanks to Bill Jeric of Tuning Haus for allowing The Gate to host his race.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

Even though I struggled with traction in all but the last of my races, I thoroughly enjoyed 15 minute mains. What a fantastic event! Scale looking cars + Scale looking track + Scale race length = Massively enjoyable hobby. Big thanks to Bill Jeric for bringing this vision to Cleveland.

Oh... Where's Rd. 2?


----------



## all4fun (Jan 14, 2009)

*Tuning Haus Party*

All I can say is WOW!! Had a blast. Great track layout, great racing action, great food and people. I really liked running the UF1 racing format too.......3 minute rocket round of qualifying and then three 15 minute mains. With running three classes, I got an enormous amount of track time....almost 2.5 hours of racing action, not including practice time. Thanks again to all the sponsors and the great job the NORCAR club crew did, yet, again. It was also great to see an old friend, Bill Jeric (Tuning Haus Sponsor) and race with him. Sounds like we can look forward to this being an annual event at the Gate. What a fun time! :thumbsup:


----------



## formtheday (Sep 29, 2009)

Awesome day of racing. You couldn't ask for better camaraderie from the Norcar crew and fellow racers. Although I was at the bottom of the list for finishing it was still a great time. A big THANK YOU to Wayne and the Norcar crew, Bill from Tuning Haus and all of the sponsors who made this event happen. 
New to driving F1...those cars are so much to drive. Especially on the track layout for this event. Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Man what a rush of a weekend that was. I actually did get a chance to eat once (food was great). A really cool event with some of the best racers around. I think a lot of people really had a lot of fun. Just think of the amount of racing you did yesterday. 
Thanks to Bill J. for asking us to host this inaugural party. It really was a racing party. We even had cake.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

What a great time. Thanks to Tuning Haus and all are sponsors. Thanks to everybody who came out. Hope you all had a good time. The pics I took are on our fb page and the ones Matt took will be posted later.


----------



## Mackin (Sep 27, 2001)

The rest of the picture are up.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> I believe that the GT 2.1 EX is just another Hobbywing esc and as such can be reprogrammed using their box and PC software. Both of which I will have at the track. The Reventon is another story but maybe??



Hey Ron, did you ever get his ESC working? I need to get my 2.1EX setup for 1:12. I think it might be setup for 2S out of the box because I keep getting the low-voltage beep sequence when I turn it on.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jun 29, 2006)

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, did you ever get his ESC working? I need to get my 2.1EX setup for 1:12. I think it might be setup for 2S out of the box because I keep getting the low-voltage beep sequence when I turn it on.


Set it up using a 2s pack.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

Lessen said:


> Hey Ron, did you ever get his ESC working? I need to get my 2.1EX setup for 1:12. I think it might be setup for 2S out of the box because I keep getting the low-voltage beep sequence when I turn it on.


Yes I did. Joe is right but you also need to install the Hobbywing V3_508 software to get into blinky mode. That must be done with a computer.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

CarbonJoe said:


> Set it up using a 2s pack.


Yeah, shortly after I posted I tried that and it worked fine, but it's not running the proper software. I believe it's in a mod profile anyway so setting the throttle EPA's is pointless since I'll have to do it again after I get the appropriate software in it. I think my 1:12 is ready except for a lid and this software issue.


----------



## old_dude (Dec 12, 2008)

We have all of the cures for that at the track.


----------



## Lessen (Jan 13, 2009)

old_dude said:


> We have all of the cures for that at the track.


Fantastic. See ya tomorrow! Time to go spray..


----------

